# applying stucco to sheet metal



## Redeye001 (May 13, 2011)

I have a wrought iron fence as a border separating me from my neighbor. I attached perforated sheet metal to the fence as a privacy screen and it worked ok and was doing the job. now the neighbors have attached xmas lights along their side of the fence which I want to block out since they are visible thru the screen. can I apply stucco to the screen and get it to adher?


----------



## joecaption (May 14, 2011)

How is a light bulb able to shine through steel?
And no stucco it not going to stay stuck.


----------



## Redeye001 (May 15, 2011)

this type of thin perforated sheet metal is similar to a screen


----------



## Redeye001 (May 15, 2011)

the panels I have installed look like this. this is what perforated means

Perforated Metal, Aluminum Sheet, Perforated Stainless Steel Sheets


----------



## inspectorD (May 15, 2011)

You can try it, and tell us what happens.My :2cents:,  it has no secure stucture to keep it from cracking down the road. It will shrink in the sun, get wet and grow, and the wind will move it around.

Just get your own lights and plug into theirs...they will never know.


----------



## erndog (May 16, 2011)

Have you considered using canvas or heavy cloth?


----------



## Redeye001 (May 17, 2011)

the fence with the panels actually looks aesthetically well. canvas or cloth won't look that good. I think I' try the stucco and paint it. party lites are one thing but xmas lights in may is a bit too much.  I have to tread lightly here though as their boy has a mental disorder and I wouldn't want to set him off because he put up the lights. he has some serious issues and my heart goes out to the parents.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 17, 2011)

As InspectorD pointed out the metal is not a stable substrate. It will expand and contract with heat and cold, thus cracking the stucco. You will then be faced with Christmas lights and a mess of a wall. Why don't you look at getting tinted Plexiglas panels to apply over the metal. Then when the problem goes away you could take them down. It may be a bit pricey but replacing the fence someday will cost a lot more.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 17, 2011)

Do you have any pics of your setup?


----------

